# Installationsprobleme mit Photoshop CS3



## G0dLik3 (5. August 2007)

hi leute,
ich habe mir heute photoshop cs3 gedownloadet aber wenn ich es starte kommt da:
kann photoshop nicht initalisieren , weil die datei nicht gefunden werden konnte
need help,
hier is n screenshot
http://img388.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errormi1. png


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. August 2007)

Hallo,

als erstes möchte ich Dich bitten, die hier gängige Netiquette zu beachten.
Speziell den Punkt der Groß- und Kleinschreibung solltest Du Dir nochmal genau durchlesen.

Zum Thema noch eine kurze Frage vorab: Vollversion oder Demoversion?

Grüße


----------



## G0dLik3 (5. August 2007)

Demo Version


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. August 2007)

Dann installier's mal neu.


----------



## G0dLik3 (5. August 2007)

Geht trotzdem nicht


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. August 2007)

Dann bleibt Dir noch der Adobe Support, an den Du Dich wenden kannst.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp für Deinen weiteren Forenwerdegang:
Normalerweise funktioniert das Prinzip hier nach dem Motto "Gibst Du Dir keine Mühe,
geb ich mir auch keine.". Und wenn da ein Thread daher kommt, bei der die Antworten
bei Nachfragen einfach nur dahingerotzt werden, wirst Du es schwer haben, kompetente
 Lösungen vorgeschlagen zu bekommen. In diesem Sinne wirst Du jetzt von mir keine
Antworten mehr erwarten können.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## G0dLik3 (5. August 2007)

Trotzdem Danke


----------

